# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Uni-Android Tool تحديثات :  Uni-Android Tool Version 1.02 Released

## mohamed73

** *What is New ?  Added Universal Qualcomm Bootloader Unlock/re-lock  >> [ Worlds First ]*   *  Read Bootloader Status in Edl Mode  - [ QDloader 9008 Port ]* *>>  [ Worlds First ]* *  Unlock Bootloader in Edl Mode** - [ QDloader 9008 Port ]* *>>** [ Worlds First ]* *  re-lock Bootloader in Edl Mode** - [ QDloader 9008 Port ]* *>>**[ Worlds First ]*  Added Samsung MSL Unlock by Code
Connectivity in EDL Mode Improved.
Motorola flasher Fixed and Improved.
Added Following Supported CPUs For MI Account Removal  MSM 8916
MSM 8917
MSM 8936
MSM 8937
MSM 8940
MSM 8953
MSM 8976
MSM 8992
MSM 8994
MSM 8996
MSM 8226  _Supported Brands in Edl Mode_  *-** Acer**-* *Alcatel* *-** Asus**-** Blu**-** Cherry Mobile* *-* *Coolpad* *-* *HTC* *-** Huawei* *-** Lenovo* *-** LG* *-** Lyf* *-** Micromax* *-** OnePlus* *-** Oppo* *-** Swipe* *-** Vivo* *-** Xiami* *-** YU**-** zte* *Auto Detection for the Following CPUs Supported*  * - 8610* * - 8909* * - 8916* * - 8917* * - 8929* * - 8936* * - 8937* * - 8940* * - 8952* * - 8953* * - 8974* * - 8976* * - 8978* * - 8992* * - 8994* * - 8996** - 8x10* * - 8x26* *All Error and bugs are fixed Stay tuned we have lot more for upcoming updates.  WARNING : IMEI     Changing is illegal in Most of Countries. IMEI Repair is Intended   to    Repair IMEI to its Original IMEI Written in Phone Back Under  Battery.
We are not responsible for any Problem caused by mis-using this     Function.  User will be Sole Responsible for any illegal Activity done     by using   this Function.   No Box , No Dongle , No Tension of any Harware Damage or any Driver Installations.
No need of waiting for any Shiping or any Stock availabilty, Just Download ,get Register and buy Activation.   Download Link 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

